# Juice needed in CT CBD today



## saiman (21/5/15)

Hi all I am a Joburger in CT CBD today. I am in desperate need for 6mg juice, where can I go or who can help me? I am suffering  would appreciate any help. Is there a shop somewhere where I can buy juice or private sell. (no Liqua or Twisp etc). Thank you so much in advance


----------



## johan (21/5/15)

Isn't Vapemob situated in CT CBD?

via Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (21/5/15)

Hi @saiman , VapeMob has a store in Claremont 
Not too far from the CBD. 
I suggest you give them a call

Otherwise there are several other Cape town vendors that may or may not be able to help you out

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## saiman (21/5/15)

Will check with Mob. Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## Silver (21/5/15)

Hi @saiman 

I have moved this thread for you into "who has stock" so the vendors can reply directly if they choose

Hope you get sorted


----------



## Nooby (21/5/15)

@Oupa from Vapour mountain is also in town, but not sure he has any stock on him though. @Tristan from Lekka vapours is in Monta Vista and @ComplexChaos is in Maitland. Vapemob was already mentioned above...


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud (21/5/15)

Our closest store is in Claremont which is probably a 15min drive. If you're using a taxi service just tell them you need to be taken to Cavendish shopping centre.


----------

